

Tell HN: Startup Weekend Project (asw3) - ejs

We made this for atlanta startup weekend 3 as a fun project. Tell us what you think: http://fakewhale.com/<p>And the project is cash-flow positive after selling some automatically generated t-shirts.
======
greenagain
Looks like a good use of technology for the satire of a service and community
that takes itself far too seriously :)

------
MicahWedemeyer
For the link-lazy: <http://fakewhale.com>

